# Coleman 3-Burner EvenTemp™ Stove with 8.8lb propane tank



## 4camping (May 8, 2010)

Hi,

I bought a 3-Burner EvenTemp™ InstaStart™ Stove with the hose extention to go from the tank t othe stove directly. The question is, do I need a regulator in anyway? or is there one built in for safety purposes for such a large tank.

thank you,

Jason


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Most of the stoves that use the small bottles the regulator screws onto the bottle. If you use a bigger tank the regulator screws on the end of the hose at the stove end.
I looked at the stove your talking about and don't see a regulator. They talk about a pressure system built in to the stove. I'm guessing that is their regulator.
I think, that before I used the hose, I would get in touch with Colman and ask one of their tech's if you can just hook the hose up. Until then I would just use the small bottles. It is better to be safe than sorry.


----------

